# ISO help Identifying New Orleans/Cajun spice



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2008)

A year or two ago, I had a friend who did some volunteer work in New Orleans ( Katrina).  One of the locals cooked himm up some food as a way of thanking him. He really liked the dish, so go the recipe.  He told me the recipe ( a year ago) and I didnt write it down because Im a vegetarian and i dont eat crawfish, but for whatever reason, I was thinking about it today and got my self curious about one of the ingredients.

Anyway, I remember there was Crawfish, Cream and a load of butter and then he mentioned that they added some kind of spice/ seasoning mix.

This leads me to my question.

It wasnt a specific spice like paprika, but it was a a blend of spices, or seasoning mix. And it went by a persons name.  So it wasnt " cajun spice mix"  but just a first/last name kinda thing

I remember when i told me , i looked it up online and was able to find it, yet not able to find it in local stores here.

It may be a more local thing as opposed to a commercial thing.

I would definitely recognize the name if i heard/ saw it, so i was hoping someone might have some clue of what I am talking about.

anyway, thanks in advance.

larry


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

Emeril Lagasse, Paul Prudhomme, Tony Chachere's are three that come to mind that have spice lines with their names on the label...


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2008)

Although, ive heard of them all, those werent the one that he had mentioned.  Its possible I could be totally wrong about this.  I just remember lookig for it online and finding it.  UNfortunately, my computer HD had crashed since then and lost the link.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the time frame....year etc.????


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried "Googling - Cajun spices" ?  maybe it would boost your memory a bit.  I just did, and there are many.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

Alex Patout's...??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

Rex....or Zatarains....?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2008)

Ive been googling about an hour now, and the truth is, even when i find out what it is, i probably wont use it anyway.  Its jut one of those things that is stuck in my mind, and now its killing me that I cant remember what it is.  

If this helps, I remember when he told me the recipe, he just used the name as if that was the spice itself.  Didnt appear that this " name" was associated with a line of spices or mixes. JUst it in itself ( wow, Im confusing myself here...)


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, and year, this was about 1 -2 years ago.  My friend is a dental assistant ( who is now in dental school) on volunteered at a clinic providing free dental care.  As appreciation, many of the people down there would cook and bring them meals.


----------



## janetGood (Jul 17, 2008)

Crawfish cream
Recipe by- Emeril's New Orleans Cooking
1/2 pound peeled crawfish
2 teaspoons Emeril's Creole seasoning
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sc.
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sc.
1 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
(creole seasoning, make a big batch give to friends)
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika     2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder    1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder      1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano   1 tablespoon dried leaf thyme 
combine all and store in a jar.
cream directions-
1 sprinkle the crawfish with Creole Seasoning, and use your hands to coat throughly.
2 in a medium skillet over high heat, combine the seasoned crawfish, green onions, Worchestershire, and hot pepper sauce and cook for 1 minute. Stir in the cream, bring to a boil, and cook for 4 minutes, still over high heat. Add the butter and wisk gently
until thoroughly incorporated, for about another minute. Remove from the heat. 
Serve immediately or store in an airtight container for up to one day reheat over lowest heat.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

M. Good, thank you so much for this recipe.
Looks sooooo good, and I have everything to make the dry spice mix today. Will combine today and buy cream and shrimp (not crawfish) tomorrow for Saturday night dinner over rice (not dirty).
I can't wait!​ 
​ 
 P.S. Larry, Katrina was in 2005.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 20, 2008)

Janet, just thought I'd let you know.......YUM!!!

I wound up not having worchestershire or scallions, and decreased the spice formula by 1/2 as I had less oregano than I thought. I also added a TBSP of Knorr Caldo de Tomate.
I served it over white rice I added tumeric and saffron in while cooking.
As intense as the spices could have made it, the cream toned everything down.
Thanks so much. Will do this one again. I have about 1/2 the spice mix left for the next time.


----------



## janetGood (Jul 21, 2008)

*sounds good*

I had to buy some saffaron today, think i will try your recipe.


----------

